

Ask HN: Learning iOS development beginners level - wasabideveloper

Hi guys, can someone suggest books, blogs and screencasts on learning how to program for iOS from a begineer (little to no programming knowledge).<p>I'm trying to grab as many resources and hopes to develop my first iPhone app.<p>Thanks in advance HN :)
======
nolite
I really liked this book. The author gives not too much, but not too little
info.. there are pictures to illustrate the steps, and he cuts out all the BS
that you find in alot of places and emphasizes practical applications.

[http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-iOS-4-Application-
Developmen...](http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-iOS-4-Application-
Development/dp/0470918020/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1293580512&sr=8-1)

------
rhizome
It would help reduce dupication of effort if you described what you've found
so far, what appeals to you, and just a basic level of at least attempting to
do your own legwork before shouting HELP. There is certainly no shortage of
iOS tutorials out there: <http://www.google.com/search?q=ios+tutorial+ipad>

Without anything else, your trailing smiley looks more like a smirk saying
"gimme" under its breath (not to mention "TIA").

